# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  ساعت عقربه دار به زبان JAVA

## majid zamani

سلام دوستان
من برای نوشتن برنامه ساعت عقربه دار نیاز به کمک دوستان دارم
لطفاً دوستان به من کمک کنن :flower:

----------


## persianshadow

سلام 

  فکر کنم منظورتون اپلت برای این کار باشه 

  کافیه یه جستجو با گوگل کنید تا به لیستی چند صد تایی با کد باز از این مورد برسید ............  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## majid zamani

با عرض پوزش
من سورس برنامه رو میخوام
از گوگل هم پیدا نکردم  :cry: 
میشه کمکم کنی :flower:

----------


## taher_flash

> با عرض پوزش
> من سورس برنامه رو میخوام
> از گوگل هم پیدا نکردم  :cry: 
> میشه کمکم کنی :flower:


فکر کنم این کد من به دردبخوره  :wink: 
&lt;script language="JavaScript">

dCol='000000';//date colour.

fCol='000000';//face colour.

sCol='000000';//seconds colour.

mCol='000000';//minutes colour.

hCol='000000';//hours colour.

ClockHeight=40;

ClockWidth=40;

ClockFromMouseY=0;

ClockFromMouseX=100;



//Alter nothing below! Alignments will be lost!



d=new Array("SUNDAY","MONDAY","TUESDAY","WEDNESDAY","THU  RSDAY","FRIDAY","SATURDAY");

m=new Array("JANUARY","FEBRUARY","MARCH","APRIL","MAY","  JUNE","JULY","AUGUST","SEPTEMBER","OCTOBER","NOVEM  BER","DECEMBER");

date=new Date();

day=date.getDate();

year=date.getYear();

if (year &lt; 2000) year=year+1900;

TodaysDate=" "+d[date.getDay()]+" "+day+" "+m[date.getMonth()]+" "+year;

D=TodaysDate.split('');

H='...';

H=H.split('');

M='....';

M=M.split('');

S='.....';

S=S.split('');

Face='1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12';

font='Arial';

size=1;

speed=0.6;

ns=(document.layers);

ie=(document.all);

Face=Face.split(' ');

n=Face.length;

a=size*10;

ymouse=0;

xmouse=0;

scrll=0;

props="<font face="+font+" size="+size+" color="+fCol+">*";

props2="<font face="+font+" size="+size+" color="+dCol+">";

Split=360/n;

Dsplit=360/D.length;

HandHeight=ClockHeight/4.5

HandWidth=ClockWidth/4.5

HandY=-7;

HandX=-2.5;

scrll=0;

step=0.06;

currStep=0;

y=new Array();x=new Array();Y=new Array();X=new Array();

for (i=0; i &lt; n; i++){y[i]=0;x[i]=0;Y[i]=0;X[i]=0}

Dy=new Array();Dx=new Array();DY=new Array();DX=new Array();

for (i=0; i &lt; D.length; i++){Dy[i]=0;Dx[i]=0;DY[i]=0;DX[i]=0}

if (ns){

for (i=0; i &lt; D.length; i++)

document.write('&lt;layer name="nsDate'+i+'" top=0 left=0 height='+a+' width='+a+'>&lt;center>'+props2+D[i]+'</font>&lt;/center>&lt;/layer>');

for (i=0; i &lt; n; i++)

document.write('&lt;layer name="nsFace'+i+'" top=0 left=0 height='+a+' width='+a+'>&lt;center>'+props+Face[i]+'</font>&lt;/center>&lt;/layer>');

for (i=0; i &lt; S.length; i++)

document.write('&lt;layer name=nsSeconds'+i+' top=0 left=0 width=15 height=15><font face=Arial size=3 color='+sCol+'>&lt;center>'+S[i]+'&lt;/center></font>&lt;/layer>');

for (i=0; i &lt; M.length; i++)

document.write('&lt;layer name=nsMinutes'+i+' top=0 left=0 width=15 height=15><font face=Arial size=3 color='+mCol+'>&lt;center>'+M[i]+'&lt;/center></font>&lt;/layer>');

for (i=0; i &lt; H.length; i++)

document.write('&lt;layer name=nsHours'+i+' top=0 left=0 width=15 height=15><font face=Arial size=3 color='+hCol+'>&lt;center>'+H[i]+'&lt;/center></font>&lt;/layer>');

}

if (ie){

document.write('&lt;div id="Od" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px">&lt;div style="position:relative">');

for (i=0; i &lt; D.length; i++)

document.write('&lt;div id="ieDate" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0;height:'+a  +';width:'+a+';text-align:center">'+props2+D[i]+'</font></div>');

document.write('</div></div>');

document.write('&lt;div id="Of" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px">&lt;div style="position:relative">');

for (i=0; i &lt; n; i++)

document.write('&lt;div id="ieFace" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0;height:'+a  +';width:'+a+';text-align:center">'+props+Face[i]+'*</font></div>');

document.write('</div></div>');

document.write('&lt;div id="Oh" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px">&lt;div style="position:relative">');

for (i=0; i &lt; H.length; i++)

document.write('&lt;div id="ieHours" style="position:absolute;width:16px;height:16px;fo  nt-family:Arial;font-size:16px;color:'+hCol+';text-align:center;font-weight:bold">'+H[i]+'</div>');

document.write('</div></div>');

document.write('&lt;div id="Om" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px">&lt;div style="position:relative">');

for (i=0; i &lt; M.length; i++)

document.write('&lt;div id="ieMinutes" style="position:absolute;width:16px;height:16px;fo  nt-family:Arial;font-size:16px;color:'+mCol+';text-align:center;font-weight:bold">'+M[i]+'</div>');

document.write('</div></div>')

document.write('&lt;div id="Os" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px">&lt;div style="position:relative">');

for (i=0; i &lt; S.length; i++)

document.write('&lt;div id="ieSeconds" style="position:absolute;width:16px;height:16px;fo  nt-family:Arial;font-size:16px;color:'+sCol+';text-align:center;font-weight:bold">'+S[i]+'</div>');

document.write('</div></div>')

}

(ns)?window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE):0;

function Mouse(evnt){

ymouse = (ns)?evnt.pageY+ClockFromMouseY-(window.pageYOffset):event.y+ClockFromMouseY;

xmouse = (ns)?evnt.pageX+ClockFromMouseX:event.x+ClockFromM  ouseX;

}

(ns)?window.onMouseMove=Mouse:document.onmousemove  =Mouse;

function ClockAndAssign(){

time = new Date ();

secs = time.getSeconds();

sec = -1.57 + Math.PI * secs/30;

mins = time.getMinutes();

min = -1.57 + Math.PI * mins/30;

hr = time.getHours();

hrs = -1.575 + Math.PI * hr/6+Math.PI*parseInt(time.getMinutes())/360;

if (ie){

Od.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;

Of.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;

Oh.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;

Om.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;

Os.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;

}

for (i=0; i &lt; n; i++){

 var F=(ns)?document.layers['nsFace'+i]:ieFace[i].style;

 F.top=y[i] + ClockHeight*Math.sin(-1.0471 + i*Split*Math.PI/180)+scrll;

 F.left=x[i] + ClockWidth*Math.cos(-1.0471 + i*Split*Math.PI/180);

 }

for (i=0; i &lt; H.length; i++){

 var HL=(ns)?document.layers['nsHours'+i]:ieHours[i].style;

 HL.top=y[i]+HandY+(i*HandHeight)*Math.sin(hrs)+scrll;

 HL.left=x[i]+HandX+(i*HandWidth)*Math.cos(hrs);

 }

for (i=0; i &lt; M.length; i++){

 var ML=(ns)?document.layers['nsMinutes'+i]:ieMinutes[i].style;

 ML.top=y[i]+HandY+(i*HandHeight)*Math.sin(min)+scrll;

 ML.left=x[i]+HandX+(i*HandWidth)*Math.cos(min);

 }

for (i=0; i &lt; S.length; i++){

 var SL=(ns)?document.layers['nsSeconds'+i]:ieSeconds[i].style;

 SL.top=y[i]+HandY+(i*HandHeight)*Math.sin(sec)+scrll;

 SL.left=x[i]+HandX+(i*HandWidth)*Math.cos(sec);

 }

for (i=0; i &lt; D.length; i++){

 var DL=(ns)?document.layers['nsDate'+i]:ieDate[i].style;

 DL.top=Dy[i] + ClockHeight*1.5*Math.sin(currStep+i*Dsplit*Math.PI/180)+scrll;

 DL.left=Dx[i] + ClockWidth*1.5*Math.cos(currStep+i*Dsplit*Math.PI/180);

 }

currStep-=step;

}

function Delay(){

scrll=(ns)?window.pageYOffset:0;

Dy[0]=Math.round(DY[0]+=((ymouse)-DY[0])*speed);

Dx[0]=Math.round(DX[0]+=((xmouse)-DX[0])*speed);

for (i=1; i &lt; D.length; i++){

Dy[i]=Math.round(DY[i]+=(Dy[i-1]-DY[i])*speed);

Dx[i]=Math.round(DX[i]+=(Dx[i-1]-DX[i])*speed);

}

y[0]=Math.round(Y[0]+=((ymouse)-Y[0])*speed);

x[0]=Math.round(X[0]+=((xmouse)-X[0])*speed);

for (i=1; i &lt; n; i++){

y[i]=Math.round(Y[i]+=(y[i-1]-Y[i])*speed);

x[i]=Math.round(X[i]+=(x[i-1]-X[i])*speed);

}

ClockAndAssign();

setTimeout('Delay()',20);

}

if (ns||ie)window.onload=Delay;

&lt;/script>
در Body قرار بده
موفق باشی

----------


## taher_flash

آقا من کد برنامه رو واسط ارسال کردم ولی چون تو اینجا جابجا میشه واسه همین فایلش رو هم واسط فرستادم :wink:

----------


## taher_flash

آقا من کد برنامه رو واسط ارسال کردم ولی چون تو اینجا جابجا میشه واسه همین فایلش رو هم واسط فرستادم :wink:

----------

